# Sub-acute Inpatient Detox and Substance Abuse Treatment Center Billing



## ksolis (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi All!

I have recently move from Internal Medicine/ Family Practice FQHC Billing to Behavioral Health/ Substance Abuse In-Patient Treatment Facility. I am new to this field and would like to any feed back on where this billing is professional or institutional. 
Please advise.


----------



## EMHaven (Jul 31, 2017)

I've been doing substance abuse billing for Detox, RTC, IOP and PHP, etc - I'd be happy to answer some of your questions, or at least try. You can private message me if it's easier.


----------



## sjsand65 (Aug 9, 2017)

I can help as well, I've been dealing with all levels of care for a little over 4 years.  sjsand@hotmail.com


----------



## colettenhenriquez@yahoo.com (Aug 20, 2017)

my company has 8 different facilities and we bill for both the facility and the prof. 
we bill for IP and OP as well.

Hope that helps


----------



## EMHaven (Aug 20, 2017)

*California?*

Are either one of you guys in CA by any chance?


----------



## colettenhenriquez@yahoo.com (Aug 20, 2017)

we have 4 facilities in Florida, 1 in Washington state, Maryland, Colorado, Ohio.

none in CA,
thx


----------



## ksolis (May 22, 2018)

*Thank you!*



EMHaven said:


> I've been doing substance abuse billing for Detox, RTC, IOP and PHP, etc - I'd be happy to answer some of your questions, or at least try. You can private message me if it's easier.


 
Hi Emily ,

I sent a private message to your email. Thank you in advance for your time an help!!


----------



## ksolis (May 22, 2018)

*Help*



sjsand65 said:


> I can help as well, I've been dealing with all levels of care for a little over 4 years.  sjsand@hotmail.com




Hi ,



I was hoping that you were be able to assist me with questions I have.  I work for a Sub-acute Detox/Residential Substance Abuse Treatment Center. We are currently looking to bring our billing in-house and my billing experience is in internal medicine.



The following are the codes that we will bill for;

H0010

H0018

H0019

H0048

82075



I have two questions;

Is revenue code 1002 the correct code?
Is place of service 55 correct?

 I would greatly appreciate your input!


Thank you!


Karla


----------



## ksolis (May 22, 2018)

*Detox- RTC*



EMHaven said:


> Are either one of you guys in CA by any chance?



Hi ,



I was hoping that you were be able to assist me with questions I have. I work for a Sub-acute Detox/Residential Substance Abuse Treatment Center. We are currently looking to bring our billing in-house and my billing experience is in internal medicine.



The following are the codes that we will bill for;

H0010

H0018

H0019

H0048

82075



I have two questions;

Is revenue code 1002 the correct code?
Is place of service 55 correct?

I would greatly appreciate your input!


Thank you!


Karla


----------



## cbosi0012 (Jun 30, 2018)

*Anrhem denials*

Hello,

Rev code 1002 is correct for RTC.
POS is 57

Now my question:
We are a substance abuse treatment facility billing detox, RTC, PHP, IOP and OP.  Since the beginning of March 2018, Anthem has been denying our claims that use rev codes 0914 and 0915.  The denial states: submit a corrected claim with a more specific code or submit medical records.  Has anyone been able to find out what revenue codes they are wanting or have you been submitting medical records.


----------



## beth1010 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Facility Billing Residential Treatment*

Hello All,

I am having problem with BCBS Wellmark South Dakota; all claims denied for medical records.  We have authorization for all levels of care;  DTX, RTC and PHP therefore I am concerned about the codes we used to bill with., see below.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Services rendered in TX.

DTX first claim: bill type 112; H0010, REV 126, patient status 30. Last DTX bill type 114
RTC first claim bill type 112; H0019, REV 1002, patient status 30
PHP first claim bill type 133 S0201, 0913

BethK


----------



## coorbeck (Oct 16, 2020)

*New Question:   Looking for help with OP substance abuse facility billing.* 

I bill for Sub-acute detox, residential, partial hospitalization, and intensive outpatient.  

One of our clients is also doing GOP at their Residential Treatment Center. I have never billed for that. Most patients are coming in once per week, for 1.5 - 4 hours of group, individual, emotional healing, etc. I've looked at several HCPCS codes, including H2035 with Revenue code 0914, 0915, 0916 to identify the type of treatment on individual claim lines, or H2036 with 0919 for a mixture of treatments per diem.  Am I on the right track?


----------



## SharonCollachi (Oct 16, 2020)

I would start a new thread with your new question.


----------



## coorbeck (Oct 18, 2020)

Thank you Sharon.  I have taken your advice!


----------

